# Issue With Nav System Voice Instruction



## JazzJunky (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi all, I own a 2012 Chevy Cruze with the navigation system and I've never had any problems with it before. However, yesterday I put in my destination and began my trip when I realized it wasn't giving me any voice instructions/prompts. It displayed the route (accurately) and upcoming turn(s) like normal, but no voice prompt. The volume was up, radio was working fine. I went into the config>navigation settings, verified that "Navigation prompts" were turned on; I checked the navigation prompt volume and it was up. However, when I pressed "Volume Test", it still didn't give me any voice prompt. I hadn't messed with any of the navigation settings recently, in fact, the only time I went into the settings recently was to change the time for daylight savings.

Anyone else ever have this issue?


Thanks!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

JazzJunky said:


> Hi all, I own a 2012 Chevy Cruze with the navigation system and I've never had any problems with it before. However, yesterday I put in my destination and began my trip when I realized it wasn't giving me any voice instructions/prompts. It displayed the route (accurately) and upcoming turn(s) like normal, but no voice prompt. The volume was up, radio was working fine. I went into the config>navigation settings, verified that "Navigation prompts" were turned on; I checked the navigation prompt volume and it was up. However, when I pressed "Volume Test", it still didn't give me any voice prompt. I hadn't messed with any of the navigation settings recently, in fact, the only time I went into the settings recently was to change the time for daylight savings.
> 
> Anyone else ever have this issue?
> 
> ...




JazzJunky,
I would recommend that you have your dealer look into this for you. I would also like you to keep me posted on the progress with this. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## W1tchblad3 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi I had the same problem with mine for about 4-5 days than out of no were it started working again. I have also had the steering wheel controls stop working for days than start again. since all that I have not had anymore issues with them.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

JazzJunky, There is an update for this condition. It requires a software disc that will have to be ordered, unless your dealer already has one that they fixed another Cruze with. Ask the dealer about PI0663D. This only updates the software not the navigation maps.


----------

